# Expanded Run.



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I expanded my run a few days ago just never got around to posting. It should definitely be decent sized for only 9 chickens correct?

I also put up a higher fence since my 2 leghorns keep getting in my yard but they still manage to get over it, I'm thinking on clipping their wings now. Bad idea? Here are pictures anyway.
















As u can see the fence used to be touching the back of the chicken coop and now its 8 to 10 feet away from the back of it now, hope they like it better.

It's more hot outside today. My birds are all really hot laying down in the dirt. They all seemed to be doing ok though so hope they'll all stay that way.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, it should make them happier to have that extra space. We'll ignore the two that just can't be happy with the new space. 

And you gave them the lean to too? That's really generous.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Looks nice!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yep, it should make them happier to have that extra space. We'll ignore the two that just can't be happy with the new space.
> 
> And you gave them the lean to too? That's really generous.


Thanks! Yeah, I'm quite shocked that my 2 just aren't happy.
Sorry what do you mean by the "lean"?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Looks nice!


Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The open shed. You gave them that too? I'd have so many uses for something like that and it wouldn't be for the birds.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The open shed. You gave them that too? I'd have so many uses for something like that and it wouldn't be for the birds.


Well they have that shady part with the barn roof over them if that's what you mean so yes. Like what?
It's very useful for them when it rains or when it's hot, it protects them from hawks too and other flying predators.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know, I know. I could see the reasoning behind it. It all made perfect sense. 

I'd like to be able to park my tractor under something like that. And my truck.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The open shed. You gave them that too? I'd have so many uses for something like that and it wouldn't be for the birds.





robin416 said:


> I know, I know. I could see the reasoning behind it. It all made perfect sense.
> 
> I'd like to be able to park my tractor under something like that. And my truck.


I instantly thought about cows and milking pens. Lol

But the chickens are gonna love that nice open shady area!


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Nice expansion. I'll be expanding my run in another month or so.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I know, I know. I could see the reasoning behind it. It all made perfect sense.
> 
> I'd like to be able to park my tractor under something like that. And my truck.


Oh haha, sounds nice!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Nice expansion. I'll be expanding my run in another month or so.


Sounds great!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> I instantly thought about cows and milking pens. Lol
> 
> But the chickens are gonna love that nice open shady area!


Oh yes, they love the shady part that's where they sleep all day.


----------

